# Τα ονόματα των σκυλιών του Ακταίωνα κατά Οβίδιο



## MAKIS (Sep 21, 2013)

Μήπως έχει κάποιος τα Ελληνικά ή εξελληνισμένα ονόματα, κατά Οβίδιο, των σκυλιών του Ακταίωνα;
Names of the dogs who devoured Actaeon
Ovid's Metamorphoses (Book III, 206 - 235),
According to Ovid
Dogs: Melampus, Ichnobates, [Echnobas], Pamphagos, Dorceus, Oribasus, Nebrophonus, Laelap, Theron, Pterelas, Hylaeus, Nape, Ladon, Poemenis, [Therodanapis], Aura, Lacon, Harpyia, Aello, Dromas, Thous Canache, Cyprius, Sticcte, Labros, Arcas, Agriodus, Tigris, Hylactor, Alce, Harpalus, Lycisca, Melaneus, Lachne, Leucon.
Bitches: Melanchaetes, Agre, Theridamas, Oresitrophos. (Τα άλλα 46 ονόματα από το κυνηγητικόν του Ξενοφώντος τα έχω)

Ο Ακταίωνας είδε την Άρτεμη να κάνει μπάνιο γυμνή, εκείνη θύμωσε και με κάποιο τρόπο έκανε τα 36! σκυλιά του να λυσσάξουν και να τον κατασπαράξουν. Μπορεί αυτό να θεωρηθεί βιολογικός πόλεμος;


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

...
Προς το παρόν, οι ρίζες τους απ' όπου μπορούμε να τα αναπλάσουμε αν δεν βρεθούν (τα πιο πολλά είναι έτοιμα, άλλα πιο εύκολα, άλλα πιο δύσκολα):

27. _Melampus._]—Ver. 206. These names are all from the Greek, and are interesting, as showing the epithets by which the ancients called their dogs. The pack of Actæon is said to have consisted of fifty dogs. Their names were preserved by several Greek poets, from whom Apollodorus copied them; but the greater part of his list has perished, and what remains is in a very corrupt state. Hyginus has preserved two lists, the first of which contains thirty-nine names, most of which are similar to those here given by Ovid, and in almost the same order; while the second contains thirty-six names, different from those here given. Æschylus has named but four of them, and Ovid here names thirty-six. Crete, Arcadia, and Laconia produced the most valuable hounds. Melampus, ‘Black-foot,’ is from the Greek words μέλας, ‘black,’ and ποῦς, ‘a foot.’
28. _Ichnobates._]—Ver. 207. ‘Tracer.’ From the Greek ἰχνὸς, ‘a footstep,’ and βαίνω, ‘to go.’
29. _Pamphagus._]—Ver. 210. ‘Glutton.’ From πᾶν, ‘all,’ and φάγω, ‘to eat.’
30. _Dorcæus._]—Ver. 210. ‘Quicksight.’ From δέρκω, ‘to see.’
31. _Oribasus._]—Ver. 210. ‘Ranger.’ From ὄρος, ‘a mountain,’ and βαίνω, ‘to go.’
32. _Nebrophonus._]—Ver. 211. ‘Kill-buck.’ From νεβρὸς, ‘a fawn,’ and φονέω, ‘to kill.’
33. _Lælaps._]—Ver. 211. ‘Tempest.’ So called from its swiftness and power, λαίλαψ, signifying ‘a whirlwind.’
34. _Theron._]—Ver. 211. ‘Hunter.’ From the Greek, θερεύω, ‘to trace,’ or ‘hunt.’
35. _Pterelas._]—Ver. 212. ‘Wing.’ ‘Swift-footed,’ from πτερὸν, ‘a wing,’ and ἐλαύνω, ‘to drive onward.’
36. _Agre._]—Ver. 212. ‘Catcher.’ ‘Quick-scented,’ from ἄγρα, ‘hunting,’ or ‘the chase.’
37. _Hylæus._]—Ver. 213. ‘Woodger,’ or ‘Wood-ranger;’ the Greek ὕλη, signifying ‘a wood.’
38. _Nape._]—Ver. 214. ‘Forester.’ A ‘forest,’ or ‘wood,’ being in Greek, νάπη.
39. _Pœmenis._]—Ver. 215. ‘Shepherdess,’ From the Greek ποίμενις, ‘a shepherdess.’
40. _Harpyia._]—Ver. 215. ‘Ravener.’ From the Greek word ἅρπυια, ‘a harpy,’ or ‘ravenous bird.’
41. _Ladon._]—Ver. 216. This dog takes its name from Ladon, a river of Sicyon, a territory on the shores of the gulf of Corinth.
42. _Dromas._]—Ver. 217. ‘Runner.’ From the Greek δρόμος, ‘a race.’
43. _Canace._]—Ver. 217. ‘Barker.’ The word καναχὴ, signifies ‘a noise,’ or ‘din.’
44. _Sticte._]—Ver. 217. ‘Spot.’ So called from the variety of her colors, as στικτὸς, signifies ‘diversified with various spots,’ from στίζω, ‘to vary with spots.’ ‘Tigris’ means ‘Tiger.’
45. _Alce._]—Ver. 217. ‘Strong.’ From the Greek ἀλκὴ ‘strength.’
46. _Leucon._]—Ver. 218. ‘White.’ From λευκὸς, ‘white.’
47. _Asbolus._]—Ver. 218. ‘Soot,’ or ‘Smut.’ From the Greek ἄσβολος, ‘soot.’
48. _Lacon._]—Ver. 219. From his native country, Laconia.
49. _Aëllo._]—Ver. 219. ‘Storm.’ From ἄελλα, ‘a tempest.’
50. _Thoüs._]—Ver. 220. ‘Swift.’ From θοὸς, ‘swift.’ Pliny the Elder states, that ‘thos’ was the name of a kind of wolf, of larger make, and more active in springing than the common wolf. He says that it is of inoffensive habits towards man; but that it lives by prey, and is hairy in winter, but without hair in summer. It is supposed by some that he alludes to the jackal. Perhaps, from this animal, the dog here mentioned derived his name.
51. _Lycisca._]—Ver. 220. ‘Wolf.’ From the diminutive of the Greek word λύκος, ‘a wolf.’ Virgil uses ‘Lycisca’ as the name of a dog, in his Eclogues.
52. _Harpalus._]—Ver. 222. ‘Snap.’ From ἁρπάζω, ‘to snatch,’ or ‘plunder.’
53. _Melaneus._]—Ver. 222. ‘Black-coat.’ From the Greek, μέλας, ‘black.’
54. _Lachne._]—Ver. 222. ‘Stickle.’ From the Greek work λαχνὴ, signifying ‘thickness of the hair.’
55. _Labros._]—Ver. 224. ‘Worrier.’ From the Greek λάβρος, ‘greedy.’ Dicte was a mountain of Crete; whence the word ‘Dictæan’ is often employed to signify ‘Cretan.’
56. _Agriodos._]—Ver. 224. ‘Wild-tooth.’ From ἄγριος, ‘wild,’ and ὀδοῦς, ‘a tooth.’
57. _Hylactor._]—Ver. 224. ‘Babbler.’ From the Greek word ὑλακτέω, signifying ‘to bark.’
58. _Melanchætes._]—Ver. 232. ‘Black-hair.’ From the μέλας, ‘black,’ and χαιτὴ, ‘mane.’
59. _Theridamas._]—Ver. 233. ‘Kilham.’ From θὴρ, ‘a wild beast,’ and δαμάω, ‘to subdue.’
60. _Oresitrophus._]—Ver. 223. ‘Rover.’ From ὄρος ‘a mountain,’ and τρέφω ‘to nourish.’

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/21765/21765-h/files/Met_I-III.html#note3_32


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2013)

Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι τα έχω πετύχει όλα, αλλά ορίστε μια πρώτη προσπάθεια:

27. Melampus | Μελάμπους
28. Ichnobates | Ιχνοβάτης
29. Pamphagus | Παμφάγος
30. Dorcæus | Δορκαίος
31. Oribasus | Ορίβασος
32. Nebrophonus | Νεβροφόνος Νεβρόφονος
33. Lælaps | Λαίλαψ
34. Theron | Θήρων
35. Pterelas | Πτερέλας
36. Agre | Αγρή
37. Hylæus | Υλαίος
38. Nape | Νάπη
39. Pœmenis | Ποιμενίς
40. Harpyia | Άρπυια
41. Ladon | Λάδων
42. Dromas | Δρομάς
43. Canace | Καναχή Κανάχη
44. Sticte | Στικτή
45. Alce | Αλκή
46. Leucon | Λεύκων
47. Asbolus | Άσβολος
48. Lacon | Λάκων
49. Aëllo | Αελλώ
50. Thoüs | Θοούς Θους
51. Lycisca | Λυκίσκη Λυκίσκα
52. Harpalus | Άρπαλος
53. Melaneus | Μελανεύς
54. Lachne | Λαχνή
55. Labros | Λάβρος
56. Agriodos | Αγρίοδος
57. Hylactor | Υλάκτωρ
58. Melanchætes | Μελαγχαίτης
59. Theridamas | Θηριδάμας
60. Oresitrophus | Ορεσιτρόφος Ορεσίτροφος

Μερικά ονόματα είναι πανέμορφα.

Επιτέλους, έμαθα και τι σήμαινε το όνομα του κινηματογράφου Αελλώ!


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> 32. Nebrophonus | Νεβροφόνος
> 35. Pterelas | Πτερέλας
> 43. Canace | Καναχή
> 50. Thoüs | Θοούς
> 51. Lycisca | Λυκίσκη



Νεβρόφονος και Κανάχη θα έλεγα, με τον συνήθη στα υπερδισύλλαβα ιδιώνυμα αναβιβασμό του τόνου. Θοούς δεν γίνεται, Θους λογικά (μαρτυρείται και επιγραφικά το όνομα). Στη Λυκίσκα δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε τη διαλεκτική κατάληξη. Ο Πτερέλας είναι ο μόνος για τον οποίο έχω αμφιβολίες για την ετυμολογία: τα περισσότερα ονόματα σε -έλας είναι συντομευμένες εκδοχές ονομάτων σε -έλαος και προέρχονται από τον λαό, όχι από το ελαύνω.

Πολύ ωραίος κατάλογος, δεν τον ήξερα (και επίσης δεν ήξερα ούτε εγώ την Αελλώ). Τα περισσότερα ονόματα μοιάζουν επίπλαστα και λογοτεχνικά, ονόματα δηλαδή με διάφανη ετυμολογία που θα παρέπεμπαν σε άγρια φύση. Κάποια όμως μοιάζουν ονόματα που θα μπορούσαν να ανήκουν στην πραγματική ονοματοθεσία σκύλων (Στικτή, Θους, Αελλώ για παράδειγμα).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2013)

...Τα ονόματα τεσσάρων εκ των πεντήκοντα* κυνών του (_"Κόραξ, Άρπυια, Χάρων, Λυκόττας"_) παραδίδονται υπό του Πολυδεύκου.... έτερα δε ονόματαν κυνών τoυ Α. αναφέρονται υπό του Απολλοδώρου ως Λυγκεύς και Βαλίος, Σπαρτός, Ώμαργος και Βορής, οι οποίοι _"πρώτοι γαρ μέλαν αίμα πίον σφετέροιο άνακτος"..._
Πάπυρος.

*Για πενήντα σκύλους κάνει λόγο και _Ελληνική Μυθολογία_ αλλά αναφέρει μόνο δειγματοληπτικά = Άρπυια, Παμφάγος, Τίγρης, Νεβροφόνος, Κόρακας κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2013)

Τότε, όμως, και το 60. Ορεσίτροφος;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τότε, όμως, και το 60. Ορεσίτροφος;



Α, ναι, συγγνώμη, δεν το είδα αυτό.


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 21, 2013)

τὰ δ᾽ ὀνόματα (46) αὐταῖς τίθεσθαι βραχέα, ἵνα εὐανάκλητα ᾖ. εἶναι δὲ χρὴ τοιάδε: 
Ψυχή, Θυμός, Πόρπαξ, Στύραξ, Λογχή, Λόχος, Φρουρά, Φύλαξ, Τάξις, Ξίφων, Φόναξ, Φλέγων, Ἀλκή, Τεύχων, Ὑλεύς, Μήδας, Πόρθων, Σπέρχων, Ὀργή, Βρέμων, Ὕβρις, Θάλλων, Ῥώμη, Ἀνθεύς, Ἥβα, Γηθεύς, Χαρά, Λεύσων, Αὐγώ, Πολεύς, Βία, Στίχων, Σπουδή, Βρύας, Οἰνάς, Στέρρος, Κραύγη, Καίνων, Τύρβας, Σθένων, Αἰθήρ, Ἀκτίς, Αἰχμή, Νόης, Γνώμη, Στίβων, Ὁρμή 
Ξενοφών _Κυνηγητικός_ (7:5:6)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Με βάση το LSJ:

Νεβροφόνος
Πτερέλαος
Καναχή


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με βάση το LSJ:
> 
> Νεβροφόνος
> Πτερέλαος
> Καναχή



Τα ονόματα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Όχι όλα ουσιαστικά ή ανθρωπωνύμια.

Ὑψιπύλη δὲ Ἰάσονι συνευνάζεται, καὶ γεννᾷ παῖδας Εὔνηον καὶ Νεβροφόνον. (Ψευδο-Απολλόδωρος)

συναλοιφῆς γενομένης τοῦ <α> καὶ <ο> εἰς <α> μακρόν, ὡς τὸ Μενέλαος – Μενέλας, Δορύλαος Δορύλας, Πτερέλαος Πτερέλας. (Απολλώνιος ο Δύσκολος)

Σε ανθρωπωνύμιο βρήκα ένα παροξύτονο _Κανάχη_. Όλα τα άλλα, _καναχή_.

Ἄλλως. ἐκ τῶν ἐν τῷ Αἰόλῳ Κανάχης καὶ Μακαρέως, ἢ, ὥς τινες, Δανάης καὶ Μεγαρέως ἀδελφῶν. (Σχόλια σε Αριστοφάνη)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2013)

Υποτίθεται πως ο αναβιβασμός του τόνου χρησιμεύει στον διαχωρισμό των προσηγορικών από τα κύρια (κι όχι μόνο στα υπερδισύλλαβα όπως έγραψα πριν: Πύρρος, Ξάνθος, Γέλων, Χρήστος). Από κει και πέρα, δεν θυμάμαι ποιοι αρχαίοι γραμματικοί περιγράφουν το φαινόμενο, ώστε να δω αν και πού υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, και υποθέτω πως ο τονισμός σε πολλές περιπτώσεις παραμένει στην διακριτική ευχέρεια των σύγχρονων εκδοτών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

pidyo said:


> υποθέτω πως ο τονισμός σε πολλές περιπτώσεις παραμένει στην διακριτική ευχέρεια των σύγχρονων εκδοτών.


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2013)

Κρίνοντας από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα για τη λέξη αναβιβασμός σε αρχαίους γραμματικούς, μπορεί και να μην υπάρχουν αρχαίοι κανόνες: μια αναφορά βρήκα μόνο για κύρια ονόματα, στο λ. Μείλιχος του _Μεγάλου Ετυμολογικού_, ότι το όνομα Ολύμπιχος προέρχεται από το Ολυμπικός με αναβιβασμό του τόνου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

ΟΚ, εγώ σ'αυτά υποτίθεται ότι ήμουνα σκράπας στο σχολείο, αλλά Αελλώ* είναι μία από της Άρπυιες, και πάντα μου φαινόταν περίεργο όνομα για σινεμά, εκτός αν ήθελαν να μας θυμίζουν τα Πουλιά του Χίτσκοκ. 

*ετυμολογικά έχει καμιά συγγένεια με τη θύελλα; Πέρα από την ομοιοκαταληξία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> ... Αελλώ* είναι μία από της Άρπυιες, και πάντα μου φαινόταν περίεργο όνομα για σινεμά, εκτός αν ήθελαν να μας θυμίζουν τα Πουλιά του Χίτσκοκ.
> 
> *ετυμολογικά έχει καμιά συγγένεια με τη θύελλα; Πέρα από την ομοιοκαταληξία.



Ααβόρα, Αβάνα, Αελλώ, Αθήναιον, Αθηναΐς, Αίγλη, Αρζεντίνα, Άστυ, Αττικόν, Α..., A...

Ποια ομοιοκαταληξία; Με τη θυελλώ; 


*Ἀελλώ*, όος, συνῃρ. οῦς, ἡ, (ἄελλα) ταχεῖα ὡς θύελλα, ὄνομα μιᾶς τῶν Ἁρπυιῶν, Ἡσ. Θ. 267, ὡσαύτως καὶ κυνηγετικῆς κυνός, Ὀβίδ. Μεταμ. 3. 219.

Σταματάκος:


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 30, 2013)

Απολλόδωρος (ψεύδο) βιβλιοθήκη Γ
Γ 4,4 Αὐτονόης δὲ καὶ Ἀρισταίου παῖς Ἀκταίων ἐγένετο, ὃς τραφεὶς παρὰ Χείρωνι κυνηγὸς ἐδιδάχθη, καὶ ἔπειτα ὕστερον ἐν τῷ Κιθαιρῶνι κατεβρώθη ὑπὸ τῶν ἰδίων κυνῶν. καὶ τοῦτον ἐτελεύτησε τὸν τρόπον, ὡς μὲν Ἀκουσίλαος λέγει, μηνίσαντος τοῦ Διὸς ὅτι ἐμνηστεύσατο Σεμέλην, ὡς δὲ οἱ πλείονες, ὅτι τὴν Ἄρτεμιν λουομένην εἶδε. καί φασι τὴν θεὸν παραχρῆμα αὐτοῦ τὴν μορφὴν εἰς ἔλαφον ἀλλάξαι, καὶ τοῖς ἑπομένοις αὐτῷ πεντήκοντα κυσὶν ἐμβαλεῖν λύσσαν, ὑφ᾽ ὧν κατὰ ἄγνοιαν ἐβρώθη. ἀπολομένου δὲ Ἀκταίωνος οἱ κύνες ἐπιζητοῦντες τὸν δεσπότην κατωρύοντο, καὶ ζήτησιν ποιούμενοι παρεγένοντο ἐπὶ τὸ τοῦ Χείρωνος ἄντρον, ὃς εἴδωλον κατεσκεύασεν Ἀκταίωνος, ὃ καὶ τὴν λύπην αὐτῶν ἔπαυσε.
[τὰ ὀνόματα τῶν Ἀκταίωνος κυνῶν ἐκ τῶν ...οὕτω δὴ νῦν καλὸν σῶμα περισταδόν, ἠύτε θῆρος, τοῦδε δάσαντο κύνες κρατεροί. πέλας Ἄρκενα πρώτη. ...μετὰ ταύτην ἄλκιμα τέκνα, Λυγκεὺς καὶ Βαλίος πόδας αἰνετός, ἠδ᾽ Ἀμάρυνθος.-- καὶ τούτους ὀνομαστὶ διηνεκέως κατέλεξε• καὶ τότε Ἀκταίων ἔθανεν Διὸς ἐννεσίῃσι. πρῶτοι γὰρ μέλαν αἷμα πίον σφετέροιο ἄνακτος Σπαρτός τ᾽ Ὤμαργός τε Βορῆς τ᾽ αἰψηροκέλευθος. οὗτοι δ᾽Ἀκταίου πρῶτοι φάγον αἷμα τ᾽ ἔλαψαν. τοὺς δὲ μέτ᾽ ἄλλοι πάντες ἐπέσσυθεν ἐμμεμαῶτες.-- ... ἀργαλέων ὀδυνῶν ἄκος ἔμμεναι ἀνθρώποισιν].


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> ... αλλά Αελλώ* είναι μία από της Άρπυιες, και πάντα μου φαινόταν περίεργο όνομα για σινεμά, εκτός αν ήθελαν να μας θυμίζουν τα Πουλιά του Χίτσκοκ. ...





daeman said:


> Ααβόρα, Αβάνα, Αελλώ, Αθήναιον, Αθηναΐς, Αίγλη, Αρζεντίνα, Άστυ, Αττικόν, Α..., A...
> ...



Αντιγράφω τη σελίδα 19 του ηλεβιβλίου «Τα Σινεμά της Αθήνας (1896-2013): Ιστορίες του αστικού τοπίου» του Δημήτρη Φύσσα για το οποίο μας ενημέρωσε εκεί ο Κώστας και το οποίο, όσο περισσότερο το ξεφυλλίζω, τόσο καλύτερο το βρίσκω:





Ενδεικτικά, το γράμμα Α και μόνο φτάνει μέχρι τη σελίδα 275 σε σύνολο 498 (που καλύπτουν μέχρι και το Κ).


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2015)

ΑΚΤΑΙΩΝ
(3. 143-252)

_Κυνηγός που εκυνηγούσε μες στα δάση μια φορά_

Το σκηνικό μας: ράχες και βουνά, οι θηρευτές, τ’ αγρίμια και το αίμα.
Ζυγιάζονταν η μέρα στα μισά, ανάμεσα σ’ ανατολή και δύση,
ο ήλιος ψηλωμένος, οι σκιές κοντύτερες και ντάλα μεσημέρι.
Ο νεαρός Ακταίων, κυνηγός, κι άλλοι πολλοί συντρόφοι στο κυνήγι
γυρνούσαν στις πυκνές τις λαγκαδιές. Έβαλε μια φωνή το παλικάρι:
«Όλα μας πήγαν σήμερα καλά, συντρόφοι μου, σαΐτες και κοντάρια,
τα δίχτυα, τα δοκάνια, οι παγανιές μουσκέψανε στων αγριμιών το αίμα.
Πρωί-πρωί, χαράματα γλυκά, με τις δροσιές της ρόδινης Αύγούλας
πιάνουμε το μεράκι μας ξανά. Τώρα μεσουρανεί ο Φοίβος ήλιος,
το μεσημέρι λαύρα και φωτιά, πυρώνει και αχνίζει γύρω ο τόπος.
Τέρμα προσώρας τούτη η δουλειά, μαζέψτε τα σφιχτόπλεχτά μας δίχτυα».
Ακούγοντας αυτοί την εντολή παράτησαν του κυνηγίου το μόχθο.

Πυκνόφυτη κοιλάδα ήταν σιμά, μέσα στο πεύκο και στο κυπαρίσσι,
της Άρτεμης λημέρι ιερό· το όνομα του τόπου, Γαργαφίη.
Εδώ, στην πιο απόμερη γωνιά, βαθύσκιωτη σπηλιά μες στο ρουμάνι
Ανοίγονταν· δεν ήταν τεχνική ανθρώπινου χεριού που το ’χε φκιάξει,
της φύσης μοναχά η μαστοριά. Αδούλευτη και ζωντανή η πέτρα
κι ανάλαφρος πωρόλιθος μαζί σχημάτιζαν μια φυσική καμάρα.
Από δεξιά μια γάργαρη πηγή ανάβλυζε νεράκι που η συρμή του
κελάρυζε σε λάκκωμα πλατύ ζωσμένο ένα γύρο από γρασίδι.
Εδώ το ’χε συνήθειο η θεά των ρουμανιών, κατάκοπη απ’ τη θήρα,
το άχραντο παρθενικό κορμί να λούζει στο κρυστάλλινο το νάμα.
Έφτασε, όπως πάντα, στην πηγή. Έδωσε ευθύς σε μιαν από τις νύμφες,
υπεύθυνη για την αρματωσιά, το δόρυ, τη φαρέτρα και το τόξο.
Απόθεσε το πέπλο της μετά στο απλωμένο μπράτσο κάποιας άλλης,
της λύναν τα σαντάλια άλλες δυο, και η Κροκάλη, απ’ όλα τους πιο άξια,
της Άρτεμης την κόμη που λυτή σκορπίζονταν στους ώμους και την πλάτη
τη μάζεψε σε κότσο — τα μαλλιά της ίδιας της Κροκάλης ήταν σκόρπια.
Οι άλλες έχουν έγνοια το λουτρό, Νεφέλη και Υάλη και Ρανίδα,
Φιάλη και Ψεκάδα, όλες μαζί χύνουν νερό από βαθιά κανάτια.
Λούζονταν η ολύμπια θεά στο γνώριμο λημέρι. Γύρω κάψα,
και ξαφνικά του Κάδμου ο εγγονός, στου κυνηγιού την παύση, αποσταμένος,
χαμένος μες στου δάσους τα πυκνά και σ’ άγνωστα πατώντας μονοπάτια
δίχως να νιώσει βρέθηκε εκεί — κι ήταν αυτό της μοίρας του γραμμένο.
Δεν πρόκανε να μπει μες στη σπηλιά που ανάδινε δροσιά με τα νερά της,
κι ευθύς οι νύμφες, όλες τους γυμνές, καθώς τον είδαν άγνωρο και άντρα,
εχτύπησαν τα στήθια —συμφορά!—, αρχίνισαν να κράζουν, κι οι φωνές τους
αντιλαλούσαν μες στη λαγκαδιά. Κατόπι έτρεξαν και σφίχτηκαν τριγύρω
με τα κορμιά να κρύψουν τη θεά. Ανώφελο, με το παράστημά της
ξεχώριζε ανάμεσα σ’ αυτές η Άρτεμη, ώμοι και κεφαλή της.
Πορφύρα απλώνει μες στον ουρανό την ώρα όπου γέρνοντας ο ήλιος
λοξό χτυπάει στα σύννεφα το φως, ή το πρωί όταν χαράζει η μέρα,
άλικο και το χρώμα της θεάς γιατί γυμνή την είδαν μάτια ανθρώπου.
Νύμφες και βάγιες γύρω της κλοιός πασχίζουν να σκεπάσουν την κυρά τους,
κι εκείνη στρέφοντας λιγάκι, το κορμί εγύρισε το βλέμμα της ξοπίσω. 
Την ώρα εκείνη ορέγονταν σφοδρά να πιάσει τις σαγίτες πού δεν είχε—
δεν είχε άλλο, μόνο το νερό, και παίρνοντας νερό μέσα στη χούφτα
το έριξε στο πρόσωπο του αντρός, του ράντισε την κόμη χολωμένη,
και τέτοιο λόγο είπε η θεά, της συμφοράς που μέλλονταν το λόγο:
«Σύρε, λοιπόν, και πες πως μ’ έχεις δει, ολόγυμνη θεά χωρίς το πέπλο—
άμα μπορείς, κι αν εύρεις τη λαλιά!» Τόση μονάχα ήταν ή φοβέρα·
την ίδια ώρα κέρατα ελαφιού στο ραντισμένο φύτρωσαν κεφάλι,
μεγάλωσε σε μάκρος ο λαιμός και μυτερά ορθώθηκαν τ’ αφτιά του,
τα δάχτυλά του γίνηκαν οπλές και μακριά τα χέρια του ποδάρια,
ολάκερο το δέρμα του κορμιού κεντήθηκε με στίγματα και βούλες.

_Θρέψε σκύλο να σε φάει_

Του φύτεψε και φόβο στην καρδιά — τρέχει γοργά ο γιος της Αυτονόης,
κι όπως ανοίγει βήμα απορεί πού βρήκε εντός του τέτοια γρηγοράδα.
Κατόπι που είδε μέσα στο νερό τα κέρατα και τη θωριά αλλαγμένη
έκανε να φωνάξει «συφορά!» αλλά φωνή δεν έβγαινε ανθρώπου —
αντίς για τη φωνή το μουγκρητό, και δάκρυα που κύλησαν συνάμα
σε μάγουλα αλλιώτικα· ο νους δεν ήταν πειραγμένος, μόνο τούτος.
Δεν ξέρει τώρα πού να πορευτεί, να βγει στο γυρισμό για το παλάτι
ή να λουφάξει μες στις ρεματιές; Ντροπή το ένα, τ’ άλλο τον τρομάζει.
Δεν έπαιρνε απόφαση, κι εκεί πού στέκονταν τον είδαν τα σκυλιά του,
ο Μαυροπόδης πρώτος κι ο Ιχνευτής, και δώσαν με το γάβγισμα σινιάλο —
ο Ιχνευτής που ήταν Κρητικός, κι ο Μαυροπόδης γέννημα της Σπάρτης. 
Από κοντά ορμήξαν κι οι λοιποί, πιο γρήγοροι κι απ’ την πνοή του ανέμου,
Παμφάγος και Βουνίσιος και Δορκεύς, αρκαδικά ζαγάρια και οι τρεις τους
ο Σίφουνας κι ο Ζαρκαδοφονιάς, ο Θηρευτής, γιομάτος αγριάδα,
μαζί κι ο γοργοπόδης Φτερωτός, ο Αγρευτής, λαγωνικό απ’ τα πρώτα,
ο Υλαίος με το τραύμα του νωπό από τα δόντια κάπρου μανιασμένου,
η Νάπη, φύτρα λύκου ή μισή, του κοπαδιού φρουρός η Βοσκοπούλα,
η Άρπυια που έτρεχε μπροστά με ακόλουθους τα δυο της τα κουτάβια,
στα πισινά του πόδια λυγερός ο Λάδωνας από τη Σικυώνα,
Κανάκη, Αστραπή και Παρδαλή, η Τίγρη κι η Αλκή, γεροδεμένη,
ο Άσπρος, με το τρίχωμα λευκό, και ο Μουτζούρης με το σκούρο χρώμα,
ο Λάκωνας, ο πρώτος στην ορμή, και στην τρεχάλα πρώτος ο Τυφώνας,
ο Σβέλτος, η Λυκίσκη και μαζί ο γρήγορος Κυπραίος, ο αδερφός της,
ο Αρπαχτής που είχε καταμεσής στο κούτελο το μαύρο άσπρη βούλα,
η Λάχνη με την τρίχα τη δασιά, και πλάι της ο γκέκας ο Αράπης,
ο Λάβρος, όλο λύσσα, κι ο Δοντάς, που Κρητικός τους φύτεψε πατέρας
κι είχανε μάνα Λάκαινα· εκεί κι ο Αλυχτής με μια φωνή στριγγλιάρα
κι άλλα πολλά, σκυλιά κάθε λογής. Όλα μαζί την άγρα λαχταρώντας
μεσ’ από βράχια, πέτρες και γκρεμνά, στενοποριές και περασιές κλει­σμένες,
σε κακοτράχαλες, απόρευτες μεριές και σε πλαγιές αδιάβατες χυθήκαν.
Εκείνος τρέχει — θήραμα εκεί που κάποτε ο ίδιος κυνηγούσε,
πασχίζει να γλυτώσει απ’ τα σκυλιά που κάποτε τον ήξεραν αφέντη.
Θέλει να τους φωνάξει «είμαι εγώ! γνωρίστε τον αφέντη σας! Ο Ακταίων!»
το θέλει μα του λείπει η μιλιά, κι εκείνα ν’ αλυχτάνε μες στ’ αφτιά του.
Ο Μαυρομάλλης πήρε την πρωτιά και έμπηξε τα δόντια του στη ράχη,
του χύμηξε κατόπιν ο Φονιάς, στον ώμο του καρφώθηκε ο Βουνίτης. 
Είχαν ξεμείνει τούτα στην αρχή, μετά πού κόψαν δρόμο μες στα όρη
αφήκαν πίσω τ’ άλλα τα σκυλιά και πρόκαναν να παύσουν τη φυγή του.
Όλο το τσούρμο τώρα είν’ εκεί κι όλα μαζί δαγκώνουν το κορμί του —
αδάγκωτη δεν έμεινε μεριά. Βογγάει αυτός· δεν έλεγες πως είναι
ανθρώπινο αυτό το βογγητό, κι ωστόσο δε βογκούσε σαν ελάφι·
στις ράχες που τις γνώριζε καλά αντιλαλούσε το παράπονό του,
πεσμένος με τα γόνατα στη γης σαν κάποιος που προσεύχονταν, ικέτης,
γυρόφερνε το βλέμμα σιωπηλά λες κι άπλωνε τα χέρια στον εχθρό του.
Κι από κοντά οι συντρόφοι με κραυγές ξεσήκωναν των ζαγαριών το τσούρμο.
Ανήξεροι τον γύρευαν παντού, ρωτούσανε «που να ’ναι ο Ακταίων;»,
κατόπι, σα να βρίσκονταν μακριά, όλοι μαζί φώναζαν το όνομά του
(τον φώναζαν και γύριζε αυτός), ώρα που βρήκε, λέγαν, για να λείψει,
τι τον κρατάει και δεν μπορεί να δει το τυχερό που είχαν στο κυνήγι;

Μακάρι να μη βρίσκονταν εκεί, από μακριά, όπως κι οι σύντροφοι του,
να έβλεπε το έργο των σκυλιών, να μη το νιώθει πάνω στο κορμί του.
Του έμπηξαν τα δόντια, από παντού τον έζωσαν ολάκερη αγέλη,
βλέπαν εικόνα ψεύτρα ελαφιού και ξέσκιζαν του αφέντη τους τα μέλη.
Χίλιες πληγές το δόλιο του κορμί, ξεψύχησε, κι έτσι τον παρατήσαν,
και τότε μόνο, λένε, η θεά εχόρτασε του γδικιωμού τη λύσσα.

Θεόδωρος Δ. Παπαγγελής. _Σώματα που άλλαξαν τη θωριά τους: διαδρομές στις _Μεταμορφώσεις _του Οβιδίου_. Αθήνα: Gutenberg, 2009, σ. 134-138.

Εξαιρετικό βιβλίο, που μόλις σήμερα ανεκάλυψα. Ο συγγραφέας έχει ταλέντο στο να μεταμορφώνει ένα θέμα εκ πρώτης όψεως αδιάφορο (τη λατινική ποίηση) σε κάτι ενδιαφέρον, μεταχειριζόμενος άνετο, ελκυστικό ύφος. Και οι μεταφράσεις του διόλου κακές.


----------



## Themis (Sep 26, 2015)

Πολύ όμορφη μετάφραση. Ας διορθωθούν όμως δύο παρατονισμοί που την αδικούν:

_σε κακοτράχαλες, απόρευτες μεριές και σε πλαγιές αδιάβατες χύθηκαν χυθήκαν
Χίλιες πληγές το δόλιο του κορμί, ξεψύχησε, κι έτσι τον παράτησαν παρατήσαν_

Είναι (φυσικά) ιαμβικό το μέτρο, δεν μπορεί να τελειώνει σε προπαροξύτονη λέξη.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2015)

Ο δαίμων της σάρωσης...


----------



## Iason (Jan 15, 2022)

MAKIS said:


> Μήπως έχει κάποιος τα Ελληνικά ή εξελληνισμένα ονόματα, κατά Οβίδιο, των σκυλιών του Ακταίωνα;
> Names of the dogs who devoured Actaeon
> Ovid's Metamorphoses (Book III, 206 - 235),
> According to Ovid
> ...


Καλημέρα σας και ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ σε όλους σας για την εξαιρετική εργασία σας. Βρήκα στην «Ωγυγία» σχετικές πληροφορίες επιβοηθητικές.


----------



## Iason (Jan 15, 2022)

Επίσης ο Υγίνος δίνει δύο καταστάσεις με ονόματα των σκύλων του Ακταίωνος.

Εδώ στην αγγλική και εν συνεχεία το πρωτότυπο στα λατινικά.

*§ 181* DIANA When *Diana*, wearied from constant hunting in the thickly shadowed valley of Gargaphia, in the summertime was bathing in the stream called Parthenius, *Actaeon*, grandson of *Cadmus*, son of *Aristaeus* and *Autonoe*, sought the same place for cooling himself and the *dogs* which he had exercised in chasing wild beasts. He caught sight of the goddess, and to keep him from telling of it, she changed him into a stag. As a stag, then, he was mangled by his own *hounds*. Their names were (these are all male): *Melampus*, Ichnobates, [Echnobas], Pamphagos, Dorceus, Oribasus, *Nebrophonus*, Laelap, *Theron*, *Pterelas*, *Hylaeus*, Nape, *Ladon*, Poemenis, [Therodanapis], *Aura*, *Lacon*, Harpyia, *Aello*, Dromas, Thous Canache, Cyprius, Sticcte, Labros, *Arcas*, Agriodus, Tigris, Hylactor, *Alce*, *Harpalus*, Lycisca, *Melaneus*, Lachne, *Leucon*. Likewise there who devoured him — females: *Melanchaetes*, Agre, theridamas, Oreistrophos. Other authors give these names too: *Acamas*, *Syrus*, *Leon*, *Stilbon*, *Agrius*, *Charops*, *Aethon*, *Corus*, *Boreas*, *Draco*, *Eudromus*, Dromius, *Zephyrus*, *Lampus*, *Haemon*, Cyllopodes, Harpalicus, Machimus, Ichneus, *Melampus*, Ocydromus, Borax, Ocythous, Pachylus, Obrimus; and females: *Argo*, *Arethusa*, *Urania*, Theriope, Dinomache, *Dioxippe*, Echione, *Gorgo*, Cyllo, Harpyia, Lynceste, *Leaena*, Lacaena, Ocyptete, Ocydrome, Oxyrhoe, Orias, Sagnos, Theriphone, Volatos, Chediaetros.

Εδώ στα λατινικά:
https://latin.packhum.org/loc/1263/1/0#81


*diana.*​Diana cum in ualle opacissima cui nomen est Gargaphia aestiuo181.1.1tempore fatigata ex assidua uenatione se ad fontem cui nomen estParthenius perlueret, Actaeon Cadmi nepos Arist<a>ei et Autonoesfilius, eundem locum petens ad refrigerandum se et canes quosexercuerat feras persequens, in conspectum deae incidit;5qui ne2.1loqui posset, in ceru<u>m ab ea est conuersus. ita pro ceruo lace-ratus est a suis canibus.quorum nomina, masculi *Melampus*3.1*Ichnobates* [Echnobas] *Pamphagos Dorceus Oribasus Nebropho*-*nus* L<a>elaps *Theron Pterelas Hylaeus Nape Ladon Poemenis*[Therodanapis] *Aura Lacon Harpyia <Aello> Dromas Thous Canache**Cyprius Sticte Labros Arcas Agriodus Tigri*s *H<y>lactor Alce*5*Harpalus Lycisca Melaneus* *Lachne Leucon.*item tres qui eum4.1[*Gnosius]* consumpserunt feminae *Melanch<a>etes Agre Ther<i>damas**Oresitrophos.*item alii auctores tradunt haec nomina: *Acamas*5.1*Syrus <L>eon* *Stilbon Agrius Charops Aethon Cor<us*>* Boreas Draco**Eudromus Dromius Zephyrus Lampus H<a>emon Cyllopo<d>es**Harpalicus Machimus Ichneus <M>el<a>mpus Ocydromus Borax**Ocythous Pach<ylu>s Obrimu*s;5feminae *Argo Aret<h>usa Vrania*6.1T*heriope Dinomache Dioxippe Echione Gorgo Cyllo <H>ar-**pyia Lync<e>ste Leaen<a> Lac<a>ena Ocyp<e>te Ocydrome Oxyr<h>oe Orias**†Sagnos Theriphone †Volatos †Chediaetros.*


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2022)

Iason said:


> Βρήκα στην «Ωγυγία» σχετικές πληροφορίες επιβοηθητικές.


_Ωγυγία, ή, Αρχαιολογία_, συνταχθείσα υπό Αθανασίου Σταγειρίτου, Καθηγητού της Ελληνικής γλώσσης εν τη εν Βιέννη Αουστρίας Καισαροβασιλική Ακαδημία των Ανατολικών Γλωσσών (1815-1820).


----------



## Iason (Jan 16, 2022)

Παραξενο Μονο εκει τα βρηκα


----------

